# University Dissertation Survey- Cloning in Horses



## elliethorogood (1 December 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm a currently in my 3rd year of my BSc Equine Science degree and am collecting data for my dissertation, looking at the UK Equine industry's perception of cloning in horses. If you are involved with horses in any way (for leisure, your profession etc.) I would really appreciate it if you could spare 5 minutes to complete my questionnaire (link below) and let me know your opinions surrounding the use of cloning. Thank you very much in advance! 
http://www.smartsurvey.co.uk/s/LE18C/


----------



## Micky (1 December 2016)

Done


----------



## elliethorogood (1 December 2016)

Thank you


----------



## debbielinder (8 December 2016)

done


----------



## ashlingm (8 December 2016)

done


----------

